# PitBulls........naw, it's not a genetic thing



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Husband?s pit bull rips wife?s arm off | New York Post


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Mahmoud should have gone with the Golden Retriever. 

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Insh'Allah._


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Mahmoud should have gone with the Golden Retriever.
> 
> GW


golden retrievers bit hard too


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I love my shelter adopted pits--they are sweet and gentle in spite of the abuse they have suffered. pits are clown like--if treated right-- when you act like that pig Mike vick-- sometime you get a monster-- but even some of his dogs were rehabbed and made great pets--the media sucks-- they hurts pit bulls and gun owners alike


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

boatdoc173 said:


> golden retrievers bit hard too


I read somewhere that Goldens were were one of the breeds that were least likely to bite people. Might have been a vicious rumor.\"doggy:\"doggy:

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

boatdoc173 said:


> I love my shelter adopted pits--they are sweet and gentle in spite of the abuse they have suffered. pits are clown like--if treated right-- when you act like that pig Mike vick-- sometime you get a monster-- but even some of his dogs were rehabbed and made great pets--the media sucks-- they hurts pit bulls and gun owners alike


I have a friend that has been an ACO (Animal Control Officer) for over 25 yrs. In regards to Pit Bulls, he would beg to differ with you. Pit Bulls and some of their variants, are the only breed that will actually kill a human being.

He doesn't seem to have a very good opinion of most of their owners either.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

My daughter is a REAL dog owner and has a Pit Bull. She's constantly pushing the love for pit bulls. I keep reading and hearing first hand about how they're so sweet and gentle right up to the point they kill something. 

You can only raise things so far then the breeding kicks in. I never taught my corgis to herd but they sure to it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pit owners can say whatever they want all day long. I don't like that breed and avoid them. Everyone's pit is "friendly" (according to the owner) until something goes wrong 1 day

There are just too many stories to ignore it


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

There is a good reason that the tattooed, backward hat wearing gangsta types all want one. They're intimidating. I have seen these punks out walking these pit bulls and they think that they own the sidewalk. "Normal" dog owners can either cross the street to get out of the way, or risk having their dogs and themselves attacked. Old Mahmouds wife apparently lived with this Pit Bull for a long time before it turned on her and destroyed her arm. I can imagine a situation where having a loaded pistol around these dogs would be prudent.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pit Bulls: The Tauruses of the canine world.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh Steve, lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Pit Bulls: The Tauruses of the canine world.


I should have thought of that line.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I have a friend that has been an ACO (Animal Control Officer) for over 25 yrs. In regards to Pit Bulls, he would beg to differ with you. Pit Bulls and some of their variants, are the only breed that will actually kill a human being.
> 
> He doesn't seem to have a very good opinion of most of their owners either.


that ACO needs to get an education-- many breeds will bite or even kill if trained to do so-- like german shepards who are used by police and military for just that reason-- your aco friend has it in for pits-- sadly pits are now fighting dogs to ghetto thugs and their kind so they get a bad rap--BUT at one time they were a nanny dog-- were Americas favorite dog..... time have changed-- criminals ruin everything for everyone


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I have a friend that has been an ACO (Animal Control Officer) for over 25 yrs. In regards to Pit Bulls, he would beg to differ with you. Pit Bulls and some of their variants, are the only breed that will actually kill a human being.
> 
> He doesn't seem to have a very good opinion of most of their owners either.


that ACO needs to get an education-- many breeds will bite or even kill if trained to do so-- like german shepards who are used by police and military for just that reason-- your aco friend has it in for pits-- sadly pits are now fighting dogs to ghetto thugs and their kind so they get a bad rap--BUT at one time they were a nanny dog-- were Americas favorite dog..... time have changed-- criminals ruin everything for everyone


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Pit owners can say whatever they want all day long. I don't like that breed and avoid them. Everyone's pit is "friendly" (according to the owner) until something goes wrong 1 day
> 
> There are just too many stories to ignore it


ship-=- you only hear the stories that the media wants you to hear-- bad owners let their dogs get into situations where they do bad things--they are animals after all. the dogs on their own are no more damgerous that any other breed. they thugs of this world have trashed these poor animals by the way they abused them... to each their own--perdsonally, I avoid most yappy terriers--they are mor e likely to bite


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Pit owners can say whatever they want all day long. I don't like that breed and avoid them. Everyone's pit is "friendly" (according to the owner) until something goes wrong 1 day
> 
> There are just too many stories to ignore it


ship-=- you only hear the stories that the media wants you to hear-- bad owners let their dogs get into situations where they do bad things--they are animals after all. the dogs on their own are no more damgerous that any other breed. they thugs of this world have trashed these poor animals by the way they abused them... to each their own--perdsonally, I avoid most yappy terriers--they are mor e likely to bite


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

goldwing said:


> There is a good reason that the tattooed, backward hat wearing gangsta types all want one. They're intimidating. I have seen these punks out walking these pit bulls and they think that they own the sidewalk. "Normal" dog owners can either cross the street to get out of the way, or risk having their dogs and themselves attacked. Old Mahmouds wife apparently lived with this Pit Bull for a long time before it turned on her and destroyed her arm. I can imagine a situation where having a loaded pistol around these dogs would be prudent.
> 
> GW


have t o wonder what she was doing to that dog to make it mad-- most pits do not just attack someone--unless they are taught to do so--usually brutality is involved in that lesson too


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Spike12 said:


> My daughter is a REAL dog owner and has a Pit Bull. She's constantly pushing the love for pit bulls. I keep reading and hearing first hand about how they're so sweet and gentle right up to the point they kill something.
> 
> You can only raise things so far then the breeding kicks in. I never taught my corgis to herd but they sure to it.


and you never taught them to bite--but they can and they might--pits are not bred to fight --they are taught to act like that


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

boatdoc173 said:


> ship-=- you only hear the stories that the media wants you to hear-- bad owners let their dogs get into situations where they do bad things--they are animals after all. the dogs on their own are no more damgerous that any other breed. they thugs of this world have trashed these poor animals by the way they abused them... to each their own--perdsonally, I avoid most yappy terriers--they are mor e likely to bite


I am not talking about "biting," I am talking about these dogs taking it to the next level. Hell, it was two or three that just killed a kid here in Texas not that long ago...


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

goldwing said:


> Mahmoud should have gone with the Golden Retriever. GW


Dogs, like pigs, are unclean animals to real muslims. They generally avoid them. [wondering about the name, and why he had a dog... no profiling here right?....]

Pits are like gators. They have a nature, and they have a relationship with people. So long as that relationship is profitable they will behave. 
Once challenged - or nature takes an unpredictable turn, they become what they are and it is often deadly.

Also as dogs age, their training fades or is broken by things like mini-strokes and so the natural behavior loses restraint.
And surely if you saw some of the characters raising pit-bulls, you'd certainly know what to expect from his dog.

Sadly, may locals confuse bull terriers and boxers for pit-bulls and sometimes encourage aggressive behavior or worse, kill a friendly pet.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe talk to a knowledgeable breeder, of dogs or other animals or even veggies, and you could gain understanding of 'enhanced tendencies'. Can't find a breeder, there are books.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I am now a boxer guy. That said, my best dog EVER was a pit. I bought her and about 6 months later John Stossel did his report. My dog was then a villain. She was the epitome of good dogs--AND before I bought her I researched the breed. Everything I read said "Great dog, wonderful for the family, protective and loyal..." Ain't it funny how time (and reviews) change?

That dog was amazing--Spark Plug. She knew English, seemingly. Smart, loyal, and tough, but she never bit a human being. One marine decided to test her and grabbed me (she went down to the tank park with every day in the USMC), and she ripped his cammie trousers up to the hip. Didn't draw blood, never bit skin, but she manhandled his worthless ass...<g>


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

I have an attack cat... She is a tortoiseshell colored runt that is so fierce she even scares herself.


----------

